# Wie kriege ich diese Meldung weg?

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ich habe mir das neueste Portage 2.1.2_rc1-r3 installiert.

Ich habe in meinen CXXFLAGS -fvisibility-inlines-hidden drin und ich bin mir dessen bewusst. Mein gesammtes System ist damit kompiliert und ich bin damit zufrieden.

Wie kann ich nun dieses Meldung abstellen? Kommt bei jedem Paket, welches ich emerge...

```

 * Your CXXFLAGS contains "-fvisibility-inlines-hidden" which can break packages.

 *

 * Before you file a bug, please remove these flags and

 * re-compile the package in question as well as all its dependencies

```

----------

## doedel

naja, indem du das aus den cflags nimmst. 

Die Meldung, scheint mir so, warnt dich, _falls_ etwas spinnen sollte, dass du keinen bug melden sollst sondern ohne dieses flag recompilieren.

----------

## tost

@doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe in meinen CXXFLAGS -fvisibility-inlines-hidden drin und ich bin mir dessen bewusst. Mein gesammtes System ist damit kompiliert und ich bin damit zufrieden. 

 

Er sucht eine andere Lösung als die, die du ihm vorgeschlagen hast

----------

## ConiKost

Das weis ich doch -.-

Aber wie ich sagte, damit rennt momentan mein gesammtes System gut.

Und ich fahre immer, falls etwas nicht kompiliert zuerst safe flags ...

Darum meine Frage wie ich das wegmache mit der Meldung?

----------

## b3cks

Was stört dich denn bitte an der Meldung?

Jedes mal wenn du etwas mit emerge installierst scrollen da hunderte Zeilen lang mit Infos usw. und nun stören dich ausgerechnet vier Zeilen davon?

----------

## ConiKost

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Was stört dich denn bitte an der Meldung?
> 
> Jedes mal wenn du etwas mit emerge installierst scrollen da hunderte Zeilen lang mit Infos usw. und nun stören dich ausgerechnet vier Zeilen davon?

 

Weil er da für 10 Sekunden anhält!

Wenn er den für max 1 Sekunde anhalten würde ist es ja ok ...

----------

## Marlo

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein gesammtes System ist damit kompiliert und ich bin damit zufrieden.
> 
> 

 

Schaun wir mal wie zufrieden.

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ..."-fvisibility-inlines-hidden" which can break packages.
> 
> 

 

deutlicher geht es nicht.

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Und ich fahre immer, falls etwas nicht kompiliert zuerst safe flags ... 
> 
> 

 

Ahh ha. Ich hatte mich auch getäuscht. Auf der gcc Seite geht es doch ein wenig deutlicher:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -fvisibility-inlines-hidden
> 
>     Causes all inlined methods to be marked with __attribute__ ((visibility ("hidden"))) so that they do not appear in the export table of a DSO and do not require a PLT indirection when used within the DSO. Enabling this option can have a dramatic effect on load and link times of a DSO as it massively reduces the size of the dynamic export table when the library makes heavy use of templates. While it can cause bloating through duplication of code within each DSO where it is used, often the wastage is less than the considerable space occupied by a long symbol name in the export table which is typical when using templates and namespaces. For even more savings, combine with the -fvisibility=hidden switch. 
> ...

 

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was stört dich denn bitte an der Meldung? 
> 
> 

 

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weil er da für 10 Sekunden anhält!
> 
> Wenn er den für max 1 Sekunde anhalten würde ist es ja ok ...
> ...

 

Ach sooo. Dann würde ich in den dazwischen liegenden 9 Sekunden  das  nehmen.

MaLast edited by Marlo on Sun Nov 05, 2006 7:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

Marlo, kann es sein, dass dein Post irgendwie gar keine Aussage hat?

----------

## b3cks

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Marlo, kann es sein, dass dein Post irgendwie gar keine Aussage hat?

 

Doch. Die Aussage ist, dass es "idiotisch" ist mit -fvisibility-inlines-hidden zu kompilieren.  :Wink: 

Das mit den 10 Sekunden kann ich natürlich verstehen... Aber irgendwie müssen Extreme-Ricer ja leiden.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   Marlo, kann es sein, dass dein Post irgendwie gar keine Aussage hat? 
> 
> Doch. Die Aussage ist, dass es "idiotisch" ist mit -fvisibility-inlines-hidden zu kompilieren. 
> 
> Das mit den 10 Sekunden kann ich natürlich verstehen... Aber irgendwie müssen Extreme-Ricer ja leiden. 

 

das visibility feature von gcc-4.x (welches unter gentoo auch mit dem gcc-3.4.6 funktioniert) ist an sich schon sinnvoll. Aber die meisten (c++-)programme sind noch nicht kompatibel zu diesem feature.

----------

## Marlo

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Marlo, kann es sein, dass dein Post irgendwie gar keine Aussage hat?

 

Naabend Vortex375,

nu jä, son Werkzeöch hat wat för sich. Det kenn mannich Sekünden överbrücken un du brokst de doku un de lästich Vählermeldung nich leesen. Vör dem Hinnergrund  deng ick mol, dät da aver dok ne utsoge drinne is.

Oder wat meenste soonst mit "Post", is de jelv odder lila?

Wa

Ma

----------

## ConiKost

Und wie ich sagte. Mein System ist momentan damit komplett kompiliert. Also warum sollte ich nun umstellen? Keine Probleme soweit ...

Hat sonst noch jemand ne Idee?

----------

## schachti

Du könntest mit

```

grep -r fvisibility /

```

herausfinden, wo die Meldung erzeugt wird, und sie "wegpatchen" (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-513530.html).

----------

## firefly

naja du könntest in den sourcen von portage nachschauen, wo diese Meldung generiert wird und dort die wartezeit verändern.

----------

## psyqil

Kann es sein, dass das nur auf amd64 auftritt?

----------

## ConiKost

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Kann es sein, dass das nur auf amd64 auftritt?

 

Durchaus?

----------

## blu3bird

Ich hab das Ding ebenfalls in meinen CXXFLAGS drin, bekomme aber diese Meldung nicht(default-linux/x86/2006.1).

Aber wenn du folgendes in deine make.conf rein tust wartet er nicht mehr:

```
EPAUSE_IGNORE="true"
```

Ps: @Marlo -> Es ist sein System, darf er damit nicht machen was er will? Und darf er da nicht die cxxflags benutzen die er will? (Ja ich weiß, Freier Wille ist eine Strafe)

----------

## Marlo

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> ... darf er da nicht die cxxflags benutzen die er will? 

 

Ohne Wenn und Aber; ja.

----------

## ConiKost

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *blu3bird wrote:*   ... darf er da nicht die cxxflags benutzen die er will?  
> 
> Ohne Wenn und Aber; ja.

 

Und der Grund?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *Marlo wrote:*    *blu3bird wrote:*   ... darf er da nicht die cxxflags benutzen die er will?  
> 
> Ohne Wenn und Aber; ja. 
> 
> Und der Grund?

 

Du brauchst einen Grund dafür, warum du mit deinem System ohne wenn und aber machen kannst was du willst ?  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## ConiKost

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*    *Marlo wrote:*    *blu3bird wrote:*   ... darf er da nicht die cxxflags benutzen die er will?  
> 
> Ohne Wenn und Aber; ja. 
> 
> Und der Grund? 
> ...

 

Achso, so rum gemeint? Ich habe das wegen dem Zitat genau Umgekehrt verstanden  :Very Happy: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Du brauchst einen Grund dafür, warum du mit deinem System ohne wenn und aber machen kannst was du willst ? 
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> 
> STiGMaTa 
> ...

 

Hmm... wenn man es so rum sieht hättest du sogar eher recht  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> darf er da nicht [..] benutzen die er will?
> 
> ja (er darf da nicht [...] benutzen die er will).

 

Ergo, du darfst NICHT benutzen was du willst...

Phü... Deutsches Spraki schweres spraki  :Laughing: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Marlo

 *blu3bird wrote wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... darf er da nicht die cxxflags benutzen die er will? 
> 
> 

 

Die Grundform des Satzes lautet:

```

.. darf er (da nicht) die cxxflags benutzen die er will?

```

oder einfacher

```

.. darf er die cxxflags benutzen die er will?
```

Das Partikel (da nicht) ist für die Satzbedeutung entbehrlich und unerheblich, verleiht ihm aber eine Frasierung oder

Tönung und mindert die harte Frage ab. Wenn diese Frage ( darf er die cxxflags benutzen die er will?) mit tiefer Stimme 

begonnen wird und mit jedem Wort ein wenig höher und schneller wird und von einem ausgestreckten Zeigefinger in 

Richtung des Gesprächspartners begleitet wird, ist es eine Bedrohung. Das Partikel hat im Chat oder Forum die Aufgabe,

 diese (bedrohliche) Bedeutung nicht aufkommen zu lassen.

Auf keinen Fall ist das Partikel nicht als nein oder nicht im Sinne einer Negation zu verstehen.

Negation:

```

Ich gebe dir nicht das Geld.
```

Im Gegensatz zu:

```

Wolltest du nicht dein Zimmer aufräumen?

Er:Warum schenkst du mir das? Sie: Hast du nicht unseren Urlaub bezahlt?
```

Der sprachgebrauchliche Sinn des Wortes nicht enthält mehrere Bedeutungen. Aus der Verneinung kann eine 

Aufforderung (Räume bitte dein Zimmer auf) werden, oder ein Danke (Ich schenke dir das, weil du den Urlaub bezahlt 

hast), oder wie im vorliegenden Fall eine Frasierung. 

Diese Tönung ersetzt im Chat die Stimme, mit der Folge, dass Stimmlagen, unterschiedliche Höflichkeiten oder andere 

Gefühle mit ausgedrückt werden können und ich empfinde das als sehr nützlich und angenehm.

Eine nette Abhandlung zur Chat Sprache gibt es hier: http://www.linguistik-online.de/15_03/burri.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Antwort: Ohne Wenn und Aber; ja.
> 
> 

 

Ist also keine Antwort auf ein entbehrliches Partikel (da nicht), oder auf eine bedeutungslose Wortreihe:

```
 darf er da nicht benutzen die er will?
```

sondern auf den Satz:

```

.. darf er die cxxflags benutzen die er will?
```

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Phü... Deutsches Spraki schweres spraki 
> 
> 

 

Wenn ich darauf antworten würde:

```

Diesen Dialekt kenne ich zwar noch nicht, oder schwingt da nicht eine gewisse Fremdenfeindlichkeit mit?
```

Hätten wir verschiedenen Bedeutungen von "nicht" zusammen. 

In dem Sprachverständnis von STiGMaTa_ch und mir, wäre das Erste nicht ein nein. 

```

Nein diesen Dialekt kenne ich nicht.

```

In zweiten Teilsatz aber? Nach STiGMaTa_ch müßte es lauten:

```

Es schwingt nicht eine gewisse Fremdenfeindlichkeit mit.
```

Aber da steht:

```
...oder schwingt da nicht eine gewisse Fremdenfeindlichkeit mit?
```

Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene "Sprachgefühle". Da dieses Beispiel emotional beladen ist, eignet es sich sehr gut, um die Unterschiede herauszuarbeiten, denn gelebte Srache eignet sich nicht für die Anwendung von numerischen Logiken.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## sewulba

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> (gekürzt)
> 
> In zweiten Teilsatz aber? Nach STiGMaTa_ch müßte es lauten:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich finde sowas hier einfach nur unproduktiv. Ist das wirklich nötig, daß wir hier nun über die deutsche Sprache diskutieren? Bin ich im falschen Forum? Gehts hier nicht um Gentoo?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> Ich finde sowas hier einfach nur unproduktiv. Ist das wirklich nötig, daß wir hier nun über die deutsche Sprache diskutieren? Bin ich im falschen Forum? Gehts hier nicht um Gentoo?  

 

Ich schließe mich an.

Falls jemand noch den richtigen Kniff kennt diesen gutgemeinten Hinweis auf potentielles Fehlverhalten abzustellen/beschleunigen/...

Diskussionen zur deutschen Grammatik bitte nach https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-513530.html oder gleich runterschlucken  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ...schlucken 

 

schluck   :Wink: 

----------

